

HP Pre3 Hits Europe, U.S. Launch “Soon” - mvs
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/17/hp-pre3-hits-europe-u-s-launch-soon/

======
s2r2
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/17/hp-pre3-makes-stealthy-
entr...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/17/hp-pre3-makes-stealthy-entrance-
into-the-european-market-u-s-to-follow/)

Someone must have changed the title last-minute.

